# Finally!!! Windows 10 on lumia 530



## dr_ausgemachte (May 20, 2016)

Mod edit:

Content has been removed, plagiarism is not condoned on XDA.


----------



## dugu1248 (May 20, 2016)

Good Job!

Sent from my Q10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## augustinionut (May 20, 2016)

I stopped months ago at .107.


----------



## cmolinap (May 25, 2016)

*Windows 10 in MS Lumia 530.*

Hi,

After W10 is installed in L530, how does it work? Smoothly?  There are somes issues that we should to know? Where we can see a video?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (May 26, 2016)

cmolinap said:


> Hi,
> 
> After W10 is installed in L530, how does it work? Smoothly?  There are somes issues that we should to know? Where we can see a video?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi

I can't post any external links or photos or videos etc. because I'm still junior member on this forum...
It works fine if you don't use a lot of applications at the same time.

That could be the only issue I found so far, because Lumia 530 has only 512 MB RAM. If you use it one app at the time, it works same as W8.1... 

And you should limit background apps (in battery saver) to increase battery life (I think that's the problem with W10 on all phones)..


----------



## hary232 (May 26, 2016)

doesnt work in 635 AT&T GoPhone.
Thanks for the tutorial though


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (May 27, 2016)

hary232 said:


> doesnt work in 635 AT&T GoPhone.
> Thanks for the tutorial though

Click to collapse



Before you start, you should find similar phone to yours (same cpu and gpu) among supported W10 phones and use its identifiers to apply them into your registry. I used identifiers of Lumia 535, because it has the same cpu and gpu as my L530...


----------



## LaCruz (May 27, 2016)

Works fine on my lumia 530. Finally I got  10586.164 run on the phone.

The next updat to didn't work. Lumia 530 won't use sdcard. Any idea?

On internal drive only 1,3GB free. WIN10 tells me I need more 

----
Finally it works - I just do HardReset once morer and same procedure. Thanks Dr_ausgemachten.


----------



## cmolinap (May 29, 2016)

*Asking about how does it work.*



LaCruz said:


> Works fine on my lumia 530. Finally I got  10586.164 run on the phone.
> 
> The next updat to didn't work. Lumia 530 won't use sdcard. Any idea?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi LaCruz,

Please, could you give me your opinion as user of a L530 with W10? Is it worth upgrading the L530 to W10 considering that I have to pay $19 to register for Microsoft to unlock the L530.?

One of the reasons for bought it L530 was by the possibility of updating a W10. At the moment, my experience with W8.1 Update 2 is good. But, I always have the idea of upgrading to W10.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (May 29, 2016)

Hi, cmolinap.

You dont have to pay anything. See tutorial (step 2) and you will unlock your phone for 2 developer applications. That's all you need!


----------



## cmolinap (May 29, 2016)

dr_ausgemachte said:


> Found this method on the internet a few days ago, since "vcReg and Extras&Info" method doesn't work any more. Tried and it works!!!  I'm new on this forum, so i didn't know how to attach the necessary files at the bottom of the post, and I have inserted the photo with original links for download below the text.
> 
> *1. Free up some space – The "100-year trick"
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I need your help. Please, could you guide me in the process?

Ok. My Nokia Lumia 530 is a Dual SIM version and I live in Nicaragua. So, I will need to change some info before, in order to upgrade to W10. The RM to be used should be RM-1090 (Lumia 535 Dual SIM), but the second number (RM-1090_xxxx) how selected it? The Phone Mobile Operator Name should be: 000-NI?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (May 29, 2016)

cmolinap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need your help. Please, could you guide me in the process?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi

I couldn't find Nicaraguan carrier in lumia firmware software site http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ (that's where you search for identifiers). I found Italian identifiers (RM-1090_1046). Don't be confused about that. My original carrier is 000-RS (Serbia) and the phone is sim locked, but it worked with 000-IT (Italian). Anyway, your identifiers will return to original after the update and hard reset. As I could figure so far, the point is to trick the server to send you an update for existing phone. Regarding hardware, there are no differences between Lumias (e.g 535) all over the world.. I hope I helped you


----------



## PetterW (Jun 5, 2016)

dr_ausgemachte said:


> Hi, cmolinap.
> 
> You dont have to pay anything. See tutorial (step 2) and you will unlock your phone for 2 developer applications. That's all you need!

Click to collapse





dr_ausgemachte said:


> *UPDATE: LINKS ADDED*
> *2. Developer Unlock your Lumia 530*
> 
> 
> If you haven't already, you'll need to register as a developer.

Click to collapse



Registering as a developer comes with a fee of about $19


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 6, 2016)

Just register. Its free .


----------



## thejus11 (Jun 6, 2016)

PetterW said:


> Registering as a developer comes with a fee of about $19

Click to collapse



You don't need to pay to register. Install the SDK and open the 'developer registration' program. Sign in with any microsoft account and it'll work.

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------

Thanks for the guide, I've successfully updated to the 10586.318 build too. 

Something to note is Developer Registration won't recognize your phone unless the phone is connected to the internet, and the date is correct. So if you changed the date to 100+ years, you might have to change it back to register.

Also, is it possible to get Fast ring working on this? It reboots when I pick fast ring and doesn't find any updates.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jun 6, 2016)

This thread is a plagiarism, it's a direct copy from this site:

https://www.realmtech.net/2016-03/upgrade-lumia-530-to-windows-10

Thread closed.


----------

